# EPS und PDF in InDesign



## Skadi1 (18. Mai 2006)

Ich habe gehoert, dass es beim Einbinden von .eps in PDF-Dokumente Probleme geben kann. 
Ich meine , dass das .eps in einer Thubnail-Aufloesung gespeichert wird, wenn man das Dokument (in dem die .eps ist) mit einem PDF-Writer in .pdf umwandelt.
Kann das Problem auch in Professioneller Software auftreten (InDesign?), oder sind .eps da sicher?


----------

